# CW9 vs P9 vs PM9 ???



## Jackstack

i am currently carrying an xd subcompact 9mm and i am looking for something that is a little nicer to carry everyday. kahr pistols appeal to me because they are so thin, light and they seem to have a reputation for being very well made. i would really like to hear everyones opinion on the pro's and con's of these 3 models (CW9, P9, PM9) I am under the impression that the CW9 is the same as the P9 except that is has some cheaper componets such as sights, barrel,guide spring and it only comes with one mag. Does anyone have experience with the regular rifled barrel in the CW vs the Polygonal barrel in the P models??? Please help me make some decisions thank you!!!

Also, can anyone give me any info on the P9 Covert? I have heard about this model but it doesnt seem to be on there web site.


----------



## Glenn-SC

I have a P9 and the gun has beem flawless. Ball and Hollow-point.
Its easy to carry in a in-the-pocket holster.
I've not shot either of the other two.
The CW9 is a "less expensive" version of the P9 (check their website).
The PM9 is just 1/2-inch shorter in barrel/slide and grip length.
I didn't consider that significant enough in increased consealability to offset the one fewer round and not having a grip for my little finger. I really like having a full grip.


----------



## recoilguy

The CW9 is a very good gun. The P9 is also a very good gun. The barrel is very nice and it shoots very good. The CW9 is less expensive with less bells and whistles. That does not equate to less quality. The Slide Lock / release is MIM rather them a machined part. It is relaible and works. If you are only worried that the CW9 is a cheap gun because it is less money it is not. Th P9 is more machined with a lothar barrel and nicer engraving. A class gun all the way!!

Any Kahr9 is a great gun

RCG


----------



## Bisley

The Kahrs are great guns for people with average sized hands. I have owned a PM-9, a P-45, and still own a K-9, and they were all accurate and dependable pistols. They just have a too short trigger reach for me, causing the trigger guard to bang up my trigger finger, when shooting 'hot' ammo, repeatedly.

I'm assuming that you carry the XD subcompact in an IWB or OWB holster, and that you are expecting to be able to carry a Kahr in your pocket. If so, you may discover, as I did, that it takes a large pocket and loose-fitting pants to conceal even a PM-9, in a pocket. It prints badly with normal fitting blue jeans, and some khakis. It is enough larger than an LCP or P3AT to make both of those a better option for pocket concealment, assuming, of course, that you are willing to give up the power of 9mm for the somewhat anemic .380.

My experience has been that if you have to carry IWB, a double-stack is not that much harder to conceal than a single-stack. I am able to carry a CZ RAMI (10+1 capacity), which is roughly the size of an XDsc, underneath a plain tee shirt. In fact, I often carry an XD45 Standard, using a Clip-Draw (no holster)...an option that might be well suited to the XD subcompact, since it is equipped with a grip safety.

The Kahrs are cool little pistols, and if they were more comfortable for me to practice with, a lot, I would carry one regularly. But the XDsc is also a very fine carry weapon.


----------



## Icewind

Agree 100% Well said


----------



## diskdoctr

I have a PM9 and the only thing I don't like is that it doesn't reliably grab the first round from the mag without a smack to rear of the slide. It will reliably grab it about 40% of the time.


----------



## Viper

diskdoctr said:


> I have a PM9 and the only thing I don't like is that it doesn't reliably grab the first round from the mag without a smack to rear of the slide. It will reliably grab it about 40% of the time.


You may have the 'gap' problem where the pick-up rail rest on the rim of the top round instead of behind it. This causes the rail to pass over the top round. It usually only occurs in the PM45, but I guess it could happen in a PM9. The solution is to slightly bevel the front edge of the rail. Kahr has excellent CS, and will fix the problem, whatever it is, and get the gun back in a week or so.


----------



## Viper

I can't carry my M&P c 45 or my XD c 45 comfortably in the summer, because for me, they require a belt holster and a jacket. I have a drawer full of expensive IWB holsters, but I don't like any of them.

However, I do regularly carry my PM45 [or sometimes my CW9] in a pocket holster without any problem. If it shows at all, it looks like a wallet in my front pocket, but usually it doesn't. I've never been made even by the LEO's I have coffee with every morning. Believe me, as much as I ride them about their Glocks, they would speak up if they saw anything.


----------



## Popeye

I was sold on the CW45 earlier this year and went to the shop to get it. I stuck it in my rear pocket, then in my front pocket. I just couldn't conceal the long grip.
Maybe it's just the way I'm made, but at 250 lbs, it should be easier.

Frustrated, I noticed a Taurus PT745PRO in the glass shelves. I laid them next to each other & the PT745 was thinner and a shorter grip... It also fit in my pockets with ease + only 21 oz.
After about an hour of trying to force the Kahr to 'fit me', I finally gave in to the 745.

I can't buy shoes online either. Sometimes it's best to try things on before buying them.
However, I did have the research on both before going to look at 'em.


----------



## chiefnpd

*Chiefnpd*



Viper said:


> You may have the 'gap' problem where the pick-up rail rest on the rim of the top round instead of behind it. This causes the rail to pass over the top round. It usually only occurs in the PM45, but I guess it could happen in a PM9. The solution is to slightly bevel the front edge of the rail. Kahr has excellent CS, and will fix the problem, whatever it is, and get the gun back in a week or so.


 I just purchased a CW9 and have had problems with it not picking up the first round without a tap on the rear of the slide. I bought it used so it has had at least a 200 round break in.


----------



## HadEmAll

Jackstack said:


> Does anyone have experience with the regular rifled barrel in the CW vs the Polygonal barrel in the P models???


Regardless of what Kahr states as the difference in the two barrels, the difference doesn't amount to a hill of beans in my K40 (match barrel-polygonal rifling) and my CW40 (conventional rifling). They have the same practical accuracy in my hands at handgun range of 15 yards or less, and the velocity with all loads I've tried has been essentially the same.

In fact, my CW40 generates a few fps more with all loads over the K40 in my chronographing, but that could just be individual pistols. I would not even think about that aspect when trying to figure out which to buy.


----------

